# Ready for the freezer



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2020)

Just vacuumed up 8# of bacon (1 package is "chunky" end pieces which will be use in beans, Haluska, etc.).
8# isn't a lot for some of you but this will last us a few weeks...






15 days in pop's brine with a dollop of Maple Extract.
2 days drying in fridge.
10 hours smoke with Pitmaster's Choice.
2 more days in the fridge "airing out" before slicing.
I'm very happy with this batch :-)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks good! You had a nice belly to work with 

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! You had a nice belly to work with
> 
> Ryan


Yes it was. As you know you can look at a belly in the store and you don't really know what the inside is like. I got lucky this time.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 20, 2020)

Can't even get belly in my hometown. Would Like  to try it. Buckboard is my go-to.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 20, 2020)

Bacon looks awesome nice job on that belly!


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks tasty, nice job.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 20, 2020)

Way to go Dan!! Looks good from here sir.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks great! Nice cut of belly.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice meat to fat ratio, always happy to score a good belly, Like. RAY


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 21, 2020)

Your bacon looks great. I tried Pop's brine a month or so ago for the first time on bacon and it turned out great. I guess from now on I'll have to flip a coin when I make bacon to see if I use Bear's TQ method or Pop's brine as both turn out a very good product.


----------

